# ooooooooops



## Torch (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2015)

lmao...it is beyond me how a pilot can forget something somewhat important like gear.

By the way, that 601 is for sale: 1970 Aerostar 601 Aircraft for sale - Aero Star Usa Ltd , FL - Trade-A-Plane Inventory ID 2076612

You should be able to haggle the price down: it needs new props...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2015)

HOLY 5h!t!!!!!!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 21, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> lmao...it is beyond me how a pilot can forget something somewhat important like gear.
> 
> By the way, that 601 is for sale: 1970 Aerostar 601 Aircraft for sale - Aero Star Usa Ltd , FL - Trade-A-Plane Inventory ID 2076612
> 
> You should be able to haggle the price down: it needs new props...



There are many reasons that the gear gets forgotten... I've almost done it, after a malfunctioning gauge caused me to do a very short circuit to land.
That plane would need so much maintenance that I doubt anyone would buy it. New props, engines would need a strip and repair, engine mounts would need crack testing at least, and the repairs to the belly (hopefully just skins). For the price of those repairs, you could have a flying one.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 21, 2015)

That was...quite the bolter...


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 21, 2015)

The story I heard is that the FAA are investigating. The decision to go-around after props hit the ground, and apparently they weren't notified....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2015)

That was an incredibly stupid stunt he pulled, taking it back up again. According to the story I read about the incident, the pilot flew to a nearby airport with a hard surface (asphalt) runway for some reason, where he safely landed (wheels down this time).

This field, where he managed to pull off the lowest pass in history, is hardpan dirt.


----------



## at6 (Apr 22, 2015)

Very stupid and very lucky pilot. I'd say yank his license for a year or two. As for the plane, scrap it as it isn't worth cost of rebuilding.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow...lucky [email protected]


----------



## stona (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't modern aircraft have some kind of warning system to prevent this?
Many WW2 era aircraft had audible warnings. At least WW2 era pilots had the excuse that many of them had trained on aircraft with fixed gear, so lowering an undercarriage would not be second nature, at least on initial conversion.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Torch (Apr 22, 2015)

I read somewhere that the indicator showed a "down" landing gear, apparently a false indication, thats a lucky pilot. Besides himself he put others in danger.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2015)

stona said:


> Don't modern aircraft have some kind of warning system to prevent this?
> Many WW2 era aircraft had audible warnings. At least WW2 era pilots had the excuse that many of them had trained on aircraft with fixed gear, so lowering an undercarriage would not be second nature, at least on initial conversion.
> Cheers
> Steve



Depending on the aircraft, the landing gear warning horn is tied into either the airspeed system or manifold pressure. I've seen some aircraft where the warning horn goes off if you go full flaps with the landing gear in the up position. There's been many YouTube clips with people landing gear up and you could hear the horn going off and all in the plane are oblivious to it! Here's one of them.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hMn7ZweF6s_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> I read somewhere that the indicator showed a "down" landing gear, apparently a false indication, thats a lucky pilot. Besides himself he put others in danger.



When you're flying an aircraft like this you can feel and hear the landing gear in transit, plus you will slow down as soon as the landing gear hits the airstream, so I don't buy that if this guy is using this as an excuse.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2015)

Oops indeed.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 22, 2015)

FLYBOYJ said:


> When you're flying an aircraft like this you can feel and hear the landing gear in transit, plus you will slow down as soon as the landing gear hits the airstream, so I don't buy that if this guy is using this as an excuse.


With an aircraft as slippery as the Aerostar, it would be hard to maintain the correct airspeed on approach with the gear up. That's what saved me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2015)

gumbyk said:


> With an aircraft as slippery as the Aerostar, it would be hard to maintain the correct airspeed on approach with the gear up. That's what saved me.



Yup! I also understand engine out maneuvers are nerve racking if not dangerous! Check out this genius! This happened last year about 40 miles fro where I live.

Witness Says Plane Was Doing Stunts Before Fatal Crash Â« CBS Denver


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 22, 2015)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yup! I also understand engine out maneuvers are nerve racking if not dangerous! Check out this genius! This happened last year about 40 miles fro where I live.
> 
> Witness Says Plane Was Doing Stunts Before Fatal Crash Â« CBS Denver



I've heard the opposite - that as long as everything's done by the book, there's no problem. It's no trainer aircraft, and not to be messed with, just a very high performance piston twin, but not dangerous. Guess that's just perception.

Here's a piece of useless information. The rudder, left elevator, and right elevator are all identical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2015)

gumbyk said:


> I've heard the opposite - that as long as everything's done by the book, there's no problem. It's no trainer aircraft, and not to be messed with, just a very high performance piston twin, but not dangerous. Guess that's just perception.
> 
> Here's a piece of useless information. The rudder, left elevator, and right elevator are all identical.



Yep - I guess because it has such a high accident rate, but you're right, if it's flown by the book there should be no issues - but try telling that to a doctor or lawyer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2015)

gumbyk said:


> Here's a piece of useless information. The rudder, left elevator, and right elevator are all identical.



Genius! Perfect for chronic hangar rash!


----------



## WJPearce (Apr 23, 2015)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yup! I also understand engine out maneuvers are nerve racking if not dangerous! Check out this genius! This happened last year about 40 miles fro where I live.
> 
> Witness Says Plane Was Doing Stunts Before Fatal Crash Â« CBS Denver



Geez! Did you read the NTSB report on the 2014 crash? "Toxicological testing revealed that the pilot had a blood alcohol content of 0.252 milligrams of alcohol per deciliter of blood, which was over six times the limit (0.040) Federal Aviation Regulations allowed for pilots operating an aircraft."

Probable Cause:
CEN14FA163

Full Narrative:
CEN14FA163: Full Narrative

For the FL "very-low pass" it looks like he is touching down halfway down the runway. Maybe it is the angle, but I'm not sure he could have stopped had the wheels been down.

I think I remember a video from Europe like the Cessna one. The guys were talking about the damn beeping. It was just a moment after touchdown when they realized what that annoying noise was trying to tell them. 

Remember folks, no harm in checking something twice.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2015)

WJPearce said:


> Geez! Did you read the NTSB report on the 2014 crash? "Toxicological testing revealed that the pilot had a blood alcohol content of 0.252 milligrams of alcohol per deciliter of blood, which was over six times the limit (0.040) Federal Aviation Regulations allowed for pilots operating an aircraft."
> 
> Probable Cause:
> CEN14FA163
> ...



Yep - this was insane! The gene pool was enhanced after that!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's another update: 2nd UPDATE: What was this guy thinking?!?!?!? | All Things Aero


----------



## nuuumannn (May 1, 2015)

Undercarriage on bigger aircraft have sensors connected to what's called Weight-On-Wheels, or WOW, which is tied into a master proximity sensor system in the aircraft, which also monitors things like pax and cargo door positions etc, so if the sensors are aligned with contacts on the gear below a certain power setting or power lever position, a horn goes off in the cockpit and the master caution/warning light starts flashing.

Whenever we do undercarriage retracts and we forget to pull the WOW CBs the plane starts screaming at us; "What the f*** are you doing?! You're trying to raise the gear with the power levers at Flight Idle!"

Humans are prone to episodes of utter irrationality, so you can put as many controls in place to avert disaster, but if we are really determined, we'll get round the system and do dumb sh!t, no matter what. These are classic examples.


----------



## gumbyk (May 1, 2015)

The latest story is that it was a botched go-around... Gear-Up Mishap Was Botched Go-Around - AVweb flash Article
With what's in the video, it seems plausible. Gear, Power, Flaps instead of Power, Gear, Flaps.

I like how the estimate is $50k.... I'd think you would have to put a 1 in front of that number.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 1, 2015)

OOOOOOOOOOPS is right. 


Wheels


----------



## GregP (May 5, 2015)

I've never flown a retrtactible aircraft that didn't give an aerodynamic "announcement" that the gear was either down, coming down, or going up. In other words, if youa re paying attention, you will feel it.

However, you CAN get distracted by passengers in the middle of checklists and skip a step when you go back to the checklist. Since so MANY people do this, it cannot be all that difficult to do. So far, I haven't ... but some of the most experienced pilots in world have.

A VERY experienced jet fighter pilot bellied in our F-86 once, and we had a 20,000+ hour airline pilot belly in a Spitfire, too. Fortunately, both are back flying and we now have a policy at the Museum taht no non-Museum "guest" pilots fly our planes ever again unless approved by Steve Hinton.


----------



## gumbyk (May 6, 2015)

The Nanchang doesn't give too much of an aerodynamic 'announcement' when the gear is down/in transit. Its just a little harder to slow down on approach, but not too far outside a normal approach. Couple that with no aural warning horn, and it was only the short final checks that saved me.

Most instructors now teach to return to the start of the checklist if you get distracted in the middle, just for this reason..

We had a very experienced pilot belly in a Hunter, after getting distracted looking for traffic, who had specifically stated that they had him in sight and were keeping well clear. It doesn't take much.


----------

